# Made in India: A photo album!



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

Amazing photos! :cheers:
Thumbs up from across the border! :banana:


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

The magical Western Ghats! by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

Okha Express enters Kumta station on a monsoon morning! by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous train images.....


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool shots..loving them.


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous train images.....


Thanks for the kind words...


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

alexander2000 said:


> cool shots..loving them.


Thanks... Happy that you liked'em...:cheers:


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

Karwar station and the Bangalore Express! by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

The Rajdhani! by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I love the East, I love trains. So I love your nice pictures! kay:


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

The Butterfly! by russel_kevin, on Flickr

Mantis... by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

The moment! by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

Arabian Sea view from Overbury's Folly by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice images from India.


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

Pilot and the Airport! by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

Accelerating Passenger! by russel_kevin, on Flickr

Mangaore City is in the background...


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Yup...



openlyJane said:


> Fabulous train images.....


All your shots are great, but I especially love the train ones for some reason :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Thofhmas (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank You for the words of appreciation, Sir...


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

Bombay VT by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2014)

India tiene la red ferroviaria más grande del mundo?


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

Basilica of our Lady of Good Health, Velankanni by russel_kevin, on Flickr

The Velankanni Railway Station resembles a basilica! by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

Netravati Bridges in Mangalore. by russel_kevin, on Flickr

The lizard. by russel_kevin, on Flickr

Incense stick! by russel_kevin, on Flickr

Mangalore International Airport at 10pm! by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the lizard, and the incense - great pictures.....


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool photos.


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

The Freighter! by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from India :cheers:


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

The wait! by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great picture, and editing.


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

Madgaon Intercity at Udupi Train station. by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

DSCF1612 by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

DSCF9185 by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## hhung (Sep 26, 2015)

India to me is a country full of mystery


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely photos that shown some nice character of the place.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Truly exotic!


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

Back after a year. 
The Netravati river and the bridges. The bridge closest to the camera is over a century old and was constructed by the British.
IMG_0115 by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

Rural landscape and the beast.
2016-08-17_01-15-31 by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

PSX_20170927_143227 by russel_kevin, on Flickr
Clicked from a Mangalore-Bangalore flight.

PSX_20170927_143415 by russel_kevin, on Flickr
And this one from a Mangalore-Mumbai flight.


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

Velankanni Basilica, Nagapattinam, India. by russel_kevin, on Flickr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjCbHzUQAHE


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from India :applause:


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

A glimpse of the Agumbe Ghats in Karnataka, the region which receives the second highest rainfall in the country! The Agumbe Ghat is one of the most dangerous roads with extremely sharp hairpin bends. You can watch me ride these hairpin bends in this video: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66UEwnEnpvA





PSX_20171001_100312 by russel_kevin, on Flickr

And this is just before entering the Someshwara Wildlife Sanctuary. This houses the Agumbe King Cobra Research Station, featured on National Geographic and Animal Planet.
2017-10-01_07-00-49 by russel_kevin, on Flickr

This was shot just before the first hair pin bend that marks the start of the ghat section. The Agumbe Ghat is behind me in the frame.
PSX_20171001_190607 by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## anujmittal (Sep 13, 2015)

del


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very good pics, India seems to be a really colourful country (vehicles, clothes, signs, buildings etc).


----------



## Mangalore Express (Feb 25, 2014)

Shot at the Dr. Shivarama Karanth Biological Park-PilikulaNisaragadhama, Mangalore.
DSCF1249 by russel_kevin, on Flickr

DSCF1313 by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------

